# Removing the rear seat back on a 64 impala??????



## one_day_64 (Jan 21, 2009)

How do you remove the rear seat back on a 64 impala?????? i got the bottom out but cant figure out the top.


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

Idk if its he same, but I got 63.....took those seats out, but took the back off first then the bottom.....taking em out seemed kinda easy, but my ride had been reupholstered 20 years ago, and I don't think they put the seats back in right.....I would say its like a hook type think under the rear deck but can't be too sure....crawl in the trunk, and look for something back thee....hope that helped


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Two hooks on the bottom near where the seat belts would be if you have them and two on top near the package tray one on each side. On mine I just pulled the bottom out then lifted it up.


one_day_64 said:


> How do you remove the rear seat back on a 64 impala?????? i got the bottom out but cant figure out the top.


----------



## one_day_64 (Jan 21, 2009)

hmm i got the bottom hooks off, and when i tried pulling off the top i felt like the speaker grill was cracking lol
but thanx for the help will try later on today!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Get the bottom hooks out then push it up towards the roof and it should come right out.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

hooks

push up


----------

